# Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?



## Perca3.0 (11. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Könnt ihr mir mit eurer Erfahrung helfen? Ich möchte mir für eine Anka Emotor, Batterie und Ladegerät kaufen. Im besten Fall für unter 300$.

Seegröße: 250 ha
Tagesstrecke : 5 - 10 km (geschätzt)
Angelart: schleppen, spinnfischen
Angeldauer: ganzer Tag
Art der Nutzung: 50% schleppen, 50% von A nach B

Ich weiss der Preis ist sehr niedrig angesetzt. Brauch den Motor halt selten und will daher nicht so viel Geld ausgeben. 

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus für eure Tips.

Falls einer ein gebrauchtes Set hat das er loswerden will kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.

Petri!


----------



## Perca3.0 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Was haltet ihr z.B.  von dem hier?
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B002DBU194/ref=dra_a_rv_lb_hn_xx_P1400_1000?tag=dradisplay0b-21&ascsubtag=7d2bec43992ae89d5dbf7865ff30d2d2_CT

Was für ne Batterie bräuchte man (für oben genannten Zweck) dafür?

Danke.


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Hallo,hier mal ein Link für ein bisschen Basiswissen wenn man Null Plan hat,so wie ich.
http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Tipps-zum-Bootsmotorkauf-1


----------



## bacalo (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Interessant; danke für den Link:m.


----------



## Perca3.0 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Hat jemand den ZEBCO RHINO R- VX 54 ?


----------



## FlitzeZett (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Mal generell...

Du willst damit schleppen? Dann gönne dir direkt nen stufenlosen. Der ist teurer, aber du zahlst sonst zweimal. Es wird dich nerven mit Gängen

Ich habe Haswing, Minn Kota und auch den Rhino daheim.

Der Rhino ist vom Preis her verlockend, aber ich würde mir eher einen stufenlosen Haswing kaufen.

Eine Anka ist kein Lastkahn, aber kaufe dir einen großen Motor. Wirst bei Wind und Wellen mehr Spaß dran haben und auch Vertrauen. 

Google mal nach Verbrauch eines 32lbs Motors im Vergleich zu einem 55lbs. Du brauchst bei den größeren Motoren nicht immer Vollgas fahren wie bei den kleineren.

Batterie - such dir ne gescheite AGM. 

Ich hab den minn Kota 32 Endura gefahren, dann den Rhino 54 und jetzt den Traxxis 55. Als Bugmotoren Haswing Cayman. 
mein Kumpel fährt nen Haswing Heckmotor.


----------



## Perca3.0 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Danke erst mal.

So ein Set meinst du?

www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Haswing-Osapian

In der Version 55 wahrscheinlich oder?


----------



## madmax9965 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Hallo Perca3.0,
  unter 300€ gibt's  wohl nur was gebrauchtes.

 Eine Gel Batterie kostet ja schon zwischen 100 -200 € je nach Größe Und du brauchst eher ab 100Amp für das was du machen willst. 
  Ladegerät dafür (wenn nicht vorhanden) 50-60€.
 E-Motor mit guter Schubkraft auch mal ab 200-300€.

 Also genau überlegen;+ sonst gibt es eine teure Fehlentscheidung.#q


----------



## FlitzeZett (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Wichtig ist halt die Entscheidung ob du stufenlos oder mit Gängen willst. 

Batterie und Motor sollten aufeinander abgestimmt sein. 

Das kannst bei Bootsmotoren4you auch gut nachlesen. 

Wo du aber kaufen solltest, will ich nichg beurteilen. 

Ich hab bei bootsmotoren4you, mybait und Schlageter schon bestellt und nirgends Probleme gehabt

Wenn ich mir nochmal einen 12Volt Motor kaufen würde, dann immer den größtmöglichen (Leistung und Budget). 

Da ich mich vergrössern will, wird es bei mir aber irgendwann ein 24Volt Motor


----------



## jkc (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*



FlitzeZett schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wenn ich mir nochmal einen 12Volt Motor kaufen würde, dann immer den größtmöglichen (Leistung und Budget).



Hi, sehe ich auch so und für das Vohaben vom TE sind schon 200Ah empfehlenswert und allein damit sind die 300€ Budget dann schon überschritten...

Grüße JK


----------



## Perca3.0 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Hallo zusammen. 

Vielen Dank für eure super Tipps. 

Stufenlos wäre super ist aber sehr teuer. 450€ für ein Set ist echt meine Obergrenze.

Mein aktueller Favorit ist folgendes Set. Was haltet ihr davon?

http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Rhino-VX-54-Komplettset


Besten Dank und ein fettes Petri!


----------



## FlitzeZett (26. März 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Ich nutze auch die Batterien nur mit 120 und 150ah - top seit drei Jahren keine Probleme

Ladegerät ebenfalls im Einsatz auch keine Probleme

Motor hatte ich auch - lief auch gut 

Hab da auch schon einiges bestellt und hatte keine Probleme.

Wenn du dir sicher bist, das du nicht zeitnah dann doch stufenlos willst - dann ist es ein gutes abgestimmtes Paket


----------



## zokker (26. März 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Hallo Perca3.0

finde das Set nicht schlecht und ist alles aus einer Hand. 
Alles solide Geräte.#6



Wetten das gleich welche posten, dass du noch eine Sicherung verbauen musst ...|bla:

Gruß zokker


----------



## Perca3.0 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Danke Männer.

Wie sind denn bzgl. der Geschwindigkeitsstufen die Erfahrungen beim Schleppen.

Kommt man mit den 5 Stufen nicht ganz gut hin? Ich hätte jetzt vermutet, dass Stufen 1-3 zum schleppen gut sind. Kommt es denn so oft vor, dass man z.B. statt Stufe 2 gerne ne Stufe 2,5 hätte? 

Danke


----------



## Aal_Willi (26. März 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Kommt auf Dein Boot an und auf welche Fischart Du angeln
möchtest - zu den dann nötigen Stufen kann Dir so niemand
Auskunft geben.

Stufenlos ist eher beim Vertikalangeln, alternativlos (muhaha) 

Aber denke daran den Motor mit einer Sicherung abzusichern!

|wavey:


----------



## Perca3.0 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Danke. 

Schleppen auf Barsch und Hecht v.a. mit Wobbler und auch Gummi.

Boot: Anka


----------



## FlitzeZett (27. März 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Du wirst dir sehr schnell wünschen "Zwischenstufen" zu haben. Aber so wirst du quasi immer wieder den Motor mal ausschalten und das Boot zeitweise "ohne Gas" fahren lassen und wenn du merkst es wird zu langsam wieder Gas geben.

Habe ein Jahr am Edersee auch mal so geschleppt - es geht aber stufenlos ist halt angenehmer um das wunschtempo zu halten


----------



## Hümpfi (27. März 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Wir fahren unsere Anka mit nem Uralten Minn Kota mit 36lbs. und ner 100 Amp Batterie. Bisher hab ichs einmal geschafft die Batterie komplett Leerzufahren das lag Hauptsächlich am Extremen Wind und denn halben Tag schleppen (Dank wind auf Vollgas). Bei normalen Wetterbedingungen ging die 50/50 Kombi aus Schleppen und Wurfangeln immer gut und die Batterie hat gereicht. Unser Motor ist nicht Stufenlos und das mit dem Schleppen hat immer gut Funktioniert. Leider weiß ich nicht wie die moderneren Motoren vom Stromverbrauch her sind aber ich würde dir um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen zu 150 Amp raten. Als Motor nen Gebrauchten Minn Kota und Ladengerät eventuell auch ein Gebrauchtes. Mit 300€ wirst du aber denke ich nicht auskommen.

mfg


----------



## Perca3.0 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Danke danke.

Ja echt schwer sich zu entscheiden. 

Da hatte ich mich schon fast für die Rhino-VX Combo entschieden und dann hab ich wieder den Haswing Osapian gesehen.
www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Haswing-Osapian

Würdet ihr eher den Rhino-VX 54 oder den Haswing-Osapian 55 nehmen?


----------



## allegoric (30. März 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Das genannte Rhinoset ist in Ordnung. Ich würde halt die volle Batteriekapazität nehmen. Mehr ist immer gut (außer zum Tragen), weil du dann nicht so tief entlädst, was auch bei zyklenfesten Batterien für die Lebensdauer positiv zum Tragen kommt. Außerdem, die magische Grenze bei den Ladegeräten liegt meistens bei 110 AH für "preiswerte" Ladegeräte. Wenn das Ding 120 AH laden soll, ist das schon ein ganz gutes Geräte, was man so für um die 90-110€ bekommt. Passt aus meiner Sicht, denn einzeln würdest es auch nicht preiswerter bekommen.

Klar, kann man sich einen stufenlosen Motor wünschen, aber wenn das Geld nicht da ist bzw. man nicht so viel ausgeben will, muss man halt die Pille schlucken. So einfach ist das. Das Problem ist halt, wenn man alles auf einmal kaufen will, dann ists arsch teuer. Ich gebe aber meinen Vorrednern Recht, dass eine Mehrausgabe mit Sicherheit lohnen würde. Ich selbst fahre mit so einem 200€ Motor, den ich durch glückliche Umstände für 60€ erhielt. Ich bin zufrieden, aber ich schleppe auch kaum bzw. nur wenn ich den Angelplatz wechsle. Mir macht das Wurfangeln einfach mehr Spaß, auch wenn man hier in der Region durchs schleppen tendenziell mehr fängt, da große Wasserflächen mit wenig Bestand und kaum Struktur.


----------



## Inni (30. März 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Hi,

ob Du einen stufenlosen zum Schleppen brauchst kann ich Dir nicht sagen, da wir bei uns nicht schleppen dürfen.

Ich kann Dir nur etwas zur Rhino-VX Combo sagen. Diese habe ich auch bei bootsmotoren.... gekauft, im Set mit der 120AH Batterie. Wenn Du Dich für diese Combo entscheidest, nimm eine 80AH Automatik-Sicherung (ebay 17eu), die 60AH hopst ab und zu raus. Kumpel hat ein älteren Rhino, bei dem hält die 60AH Sicherung.
Ich hatte mich damals für den Rhino entschieden, da er preislich deutlich unter dem Rest lag, Du jedes Teil als Ersatzteil bekommst und selbst wechseln kannst und mein Kumpel den Motor schon etliche Jahre hat. Er musste nur mal den Stufenschalter tauschen (verschmort - kann wohl mit der Zeit vor kommen da man beachtliche Stromstärken schaltet - kam aber nur 20eu).
Mein Rhino hatte ich auch schon komplett gewässert (abgesoffen). Auseinander genommen (glaube es sind nicht mal mehr als 10 Schrauben ... ), trocknen lassen und der läuft. Top #6


----------



## Perca3.0 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Danke erneut Jungs.

Ja derRhino scheint schon zu passen. Und im Zweifel verkauf ich ihn in nem Jahr gut gepflegt für 120 oder so und hol mir nen anderen.

Zum Einstieg passt das jetzt schon. 700€ will ich jetzt nicht ausgeben für nennen stufenlosen. Werde den Motor ca 10mal nutzen dieses Jahr. 

Was ich mich halt noch frage ist, ob die 100ah Batterie den Preis (200€) wert ist.
www.bootsmotoren4you.de/AGM

Petri und danke nochmal für eure guten Infos.


----------



## sevone (21. April 2017)

*AW: Elektomotorset (Motor, Batterie, Ladegerät) für unter 300€ - möglich?*

Die 100er AGM von bootsmotoren4you ist absolut in Ordnung sowohl hinsichtlich des Preises, als auch der Leistung. Wichtig ist wie bei allen AGM, dass du den Akku nicht zu tief entlädst. Sowas mögen die nicht.


----------

